# BunBun and Lucky are missing-BOTH FOUND!



## NZminilops (Sep 10, 2007)

Guys, I just need some support here from friends, I'm in a huge panic. Went outside to feed BunBun and Lucky this morning and bring them in for a cuddle...they had been having some issues with bonding and I had divided to hutch into two sides so they could still see and sniff but not touch, wanted to bring them in for bonding time...and they are gone . No sign whatsoever of any way to escape, and tarp has been rolled and folded over the hutch is the only sign I can see of anything being touched, so I presume some horrible person has stolen them . I didn't hear a thing and their hutch is right outside my bedroom window.

I've been hunting all around my yard and everything just going to get dressed and go look for them and door knock.

Who would do something like this to me , I love those guys so much, I'm freaking out, we have major busy traffic here and Lucky hates to be held and will struggle powerfully away from a stranger. What if they drop her and she runs out onto the road?

Our gates were locked as usual and they are pool gates and fencing so hard to climb over so whoever it was was really detirmined  and coudln't have done it alone.

All I can think of is myself not deserving to live if something happens to them , if something has I don't think I can handle coming back here. I should have had them insdie, screw my boyfriend not wanting them in here 

Please just pray for my babies and hope they are ok and wish me all the luck in the world to find them please


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2007)

Omg, Michelle, that is awful!:tears2:I'm praying so hard you find your babies safe and sound. I'd go searching everywhere you can think of today, knock on doors, ask neighbours, postup posters, ring rescues and pet shops (you never know!)- try everything you can think of. I really reallyhope you can find them again.

What sick person would do this?


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your bunnies... I am praying for their safe return... good luck.. i really hope that you find them.. I don't know what i would do iuf something like that happened to my bunnies...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michelle, I am so scared for you. This sucks. I can't believe someone would do this, I just can't:bigtears:. I am praying for you that you find them somehow, safe and sound. You've called the authorities? I'd be knocking on every door too. 

I don't know what else to say-this isn't fair!:X

ray:ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 10, 2007)

I had that happen with Cloverbunny when I first got her. The very first day she disappeared and I YELLED at my hubby for it! I knew he had set her free!

She was hiding behind my desk - she had squeezed herself through the slat on the cat carrier.

Check for any _give_ to the hutch. They could very well have gotten out a small opening.


Oh, and I am so sorry this is happening - I hope you find them quickly!


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no!

Michelle, dont blame yourself. This is not your fault.

This couldnt have been your brother could it? I remember you saying your relationship was strained..

First, look behind/around their cage and behind anything in the yard in case they are hiding. Look for any holes or anywhere they could hide. Then Id start searching the neighborhood and knocking door to door. Maybe print out some Lost fliers and hang them around the neighboorhood, at your local vets, pet store etc. 

Id also check animal control or whatever sort of shelters you have over there, check pet stores, rescues, vets offices etc.

Let us know if we can help in any way. Im praying so hard this is just a joke or something. We all cant handle any more heartbreak.


----------



## Penna (Sep 10, 2007)

That's absolutly awful! :cry2

What kind of person would do that? That's just awful though. You as well as the safe return of Bunbun and Lucky will be in my prayers.


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 10, 2007)

This breaks my heart, you poor thing! If they were stolen and even though the persons that stole them are skum, i would still offer a reward for their safe return.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh Michelle...I'm devastated to hear this. :tears2:

I really _really_ hope you find them. ray:


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 10, 2007)

oh no! i hope they return or you find them safe and sound!  
quite a long time ago a neighbor stole my domino, but then again they didnt like us that was cruel.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2007)

When I was young, I had a white rabbit and he was a few months old when he got loose. He was gone so long that my parents went out and bought me another rabbit 'cause I cried myself to sleep all the time. I want to say that he was gone at least two weeks.

One day my dad stopped at a gas station across a major road to get gas and they said, "Don't you have a white rabbit?" and they had the rabbit trapped in an old car out back and they were feeding it every day...

My point? Rabbits CAN get loose and be gone for a while and still survive and be reunited with their owners..

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no...I hope to hear that they got scared, dug a hole, and are just waiting until they feel safe again to come back out...

I can't imagine another thing like this happening to you.....oh please.....

ray: leaseplease: :hug:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! What a horrible thing to happen to anyone!!!:bigtears: Have you tried calling the local police shation, also try your local shelter, some one might have found them and brought them in. 

Hmmmmm..... post up some missing signs!!

I hope every thing turns out all right!!!

-TK ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 10, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((Michelle))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I'm so sorry to hear about this! I so hope that somehow, someway, you get them back. Can you go around from door to door in your neighborhood and see if someone heard or saw something??? I can only imagine your pain I'm so sorry. I'm still hoping you can find them!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi no sign of them yet at all. Been door knocking and I hung around on the corner asking all the kids on their way to school if they had seen or heard anything. It's been raining for ages and I'm freezing and soaked, I hope my babies are warm and dry somewhere 

My brother moved out some time ago, we have had a good relationship since then, I will question him anyway, I need his help to find them if he isn't working today.

I have been all through my yard under bushes over and over again, the neighbours on both sides kindly let me into their yards several times. I left a banana and some oats in a wooden box tipped on it's side in the hopes that if they are running around, they will sniff it out but no sign any of it's been touched except for the sparrows hanging around 

Thank you so much for the support I really need it, no one seems to care here and they all think I am nuts and the buns are better off 'free'. I called my mum and she told me to just go get another rabbit to replace them from the petstore 

All i can think of is some kids have them and are torturing them , I am thinking to go to the local school and ask the teachers to keep an ear out and get them to ask parents too.

I can't stop blaming myself and I'm crying so much I'm losing my voice. I am going to go now and hand write some notes for mailboxes because my printer isn't going. Also will put up ads on all the local lost pet websites.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 10, 2007)

oh my god how horrible for you, i know the despaire and hear break you can feel when a pet is missing. First dont what if your self to death, i did that and it doesnot help what so ever. 

second- get in "i am going to find them" mode, put up signs, go to local pet stores and post signs, local spca and post signs, local vets and put up signs and pass out fliers to all neighbors around you that the rabbit could have gotten to by way of your yard.

i will be praying that they are sitting somewhere laughing at you wondering why you are running around like a lunatic looking for them while they are sitting under something looking at you,lol. 



A few years ago my dog ran out of our yard in the middle of the night one night. I got up at the crack of dawn and scowered the neighbor hood, crying and what if'ing myself, making my self worse. That first after noon i printed up a flyer and had 300 copies made and in a few short hours i had covered the neighborhood with them. i went to all the local shelters, called local vets. By the grace of god, my sister came over that night and took a flier to post at where she works, i figured it was a long shot because it was far away. The woman who found my dog lived about 7 blocks from me, but by chance her father was int he supper market and seen the flyer :shock:. She called me, and by this time i had had several phone calls that didnt pan out, and i decided to drive to her work, she kept telling me that i could come to her house, but i could not wait i needed toknow. walked into her work(she worked at a vets office) and they brought the dog out, my heart was in my throat, i was sweating and was ready to cry. She came aroundt he corner with the dog and i bawled, the receptionist started crying, and someone else that was there started crying THERE WAS MY BABY. luckily she said that she was going to keep her if she couldnt find the owner, which the receptionist said that was a shocker because she didnt want antoher dog, but she fell for my Buzz. sorry to go off here but keep up the faith and hope that you will find them.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 10, 2007)

Crap...I hate hearing of such things happening...the pain and fear for the owner is always so hard. 

When I was in my early 20's my rabbit Thumper had been taken from her cage in my dad's backyard. I was in a panic, no clue to even know how to search for her. She was gone for about a week when, in final desperation, I called the radio station and asked them to announce that a rabbit was missing, and to give her description. I left my phone number with the station and within an hour, an anonymous caller contacted them, saying he'd seen some pre-teen boys (kids who lived in the same apt complex as him) toting a large brown rabbit around for the past few days. Knowing the boys' reputation, and hearing the announcement, he called. My boyfriend and I went to the address he'd given - roughly 10 blocks away from my dad's house - and sure enough, there was Thumper. I was convinced she was gone for good until that moment.

(((Michelle)))...may you find BunBun and Lucky and have them come back home safely. I related my story so you will know not to give up. Exhaust every avenue you have to find them...contact all vet clinics, shelters, call the radio station(s), put up posters. Someone, somewhere, may very well have seen something...or might run across the bunnies themselves and may have taken them in for their safety.

I'll say a prayer for their immediate and safe return...oh, and one more thing: visualize them back with you, safe in your arms. Visualization can be a very powerful tool, so I will do that as well...I'll picture them both back with you.

Angel and bunny hugs to you...:hug2:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh geez, Sweetie...I wish I were closer to you...I would be right out there helping you, even if you were an hour or two's drive from me. 

I wish people were more supportive...and less "just go get another" about things like this. People just don't understand...

I hope they return sometime soon...

And, Hun...don't blame yourself...YOU are not the one to blame for this...it's whoever screwed with things enough to do this in the first place. :grumpy:

You have all my love and support.

Rosie*


----------



## cheryl (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no Michelle,how devestated you must be feeling right now

Poor Lucky and BunBun 

I'm praying that you will find them

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a thought- is your boyfriend home? could he have taken them somewhere, like the vet?

Im praying they are returned to you safe and sound. Dont give up, hun.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 10, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh geez, Sweetie...I wish I were closer to you...I would be right out there helping you, even if you were an hour or two's drive from me.
> 
> I wish people were more supportive...and less "just go get another" about things like this. People just don't understand...



Me to!!!! I'll do any thing I can to help!! I wish I lived closer!! I'd be out there helping you if I could!!

People don't under stand. That's what's great about this forum. We all understand. 

*DO NOT* give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-TK :hug1


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 10, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Just a thought- is your boyfriend home? could he have taken them somewhere, like the vet?


That's a good idea. If he's not home try giving him a call!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 10, 2007)

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just a thought- is your boyfriend home? could he have taken them somewhere, like the vet?
> ...




I am almost certain he is at work and likely didn't take them anywhere, but good thinking Haley. 

Michelle, I know they are out there somewhere just waiting for you to find them.

DO NOT GIVE UP:hug:! (I will be away for a bit tonight, I will be thinking of you and the buns and saying my prayers for you guys)


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG, this is so awful. I can't imagine how worried you are. I am praying and keeping everything crossed for a safe return!

Jan


----------



## monklover (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no. I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry Michelle. Please don't blame yourself. We all know how much you love BunBun and Lucky. Don't give up. I am hoping that you will find them so bad. Check the vets, petstores, shelters, anywhere. Put up flyers with their pictures. :sad:

When you went out in the morning was the door just closed or wide open? Was there a sturdy lock on the door? If so, then I too am guessing that it was a human. Maybe put something in the newspaper about them missing with a picture. Hopefully someone has seen them around.

Keep us updated. I am praying that they come home safely.

ray:ray:ray:

Megan


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 10, 2007)

I am soo sorry, Michelle, I am tearing up reading this. I lost my very first rabbit that way, years ago. Like everyone has said, look everywhere! Posters, vets, shelters, even go on Petfinder. If your local shelter has a site on there, you should be able to post a lost pet ad on thier site. The radio announcement was a great idea, I would totally try that if I were you. I hope this turns out ok, I will be biting my nails until you get them back. ray::hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in tears. We have had so much loss and heartbreak on the forum lately.


Don't we have a few members in Auckland? Do you think they could help you out?



I am praying hard for you :hug::clover:. BunBun is one of my favorites.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

Praying very hard here. 

Please, God, please let the babies be okay and find their way safely home. 

ray:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry sweety. I'm praying for a safe return.

ray:


----------



## okiron (Sep 10, 2007)

*huggies* I'm praying for the best.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 10, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Please just pray for my babies and hope they are ok and wish me all the luck in the world to find them please



Oh God, Michelle, I hope you find them.  Sending you hopes and vibes with every fibre of my being.

I had someone steal Dill and Sherry,it was someone who did so because he loved them, but it was stilla horrible experience. 

NZminilops* wrote: *


> ...I should have had them insdie...




The odds are the samewithpredator-proof outdoor housing and diligent indoor housing. It's impossible to cover everything. I devote my life to keeping my bunnies safe indoors, yet mine were inside when they were stolen. They've alsobeen accidentally kicked, stepped on and injured from jumping from not-very-high heights, they've chewed yucky ragspulled into their cages, they've gotten stuck behind a cabinet, they'veeaten rottedgarbage,chewed supposedly bunny-proofedlive wires, gotten into cupboards with toxic chemicles, sneaked into the basement and climbed into a hole in the wall, and I can't count the injuries from accidental bunny encounter/fights. Don't beat yourself up over that one.

Just keep looking -- flyers,ads and webpages with lots of pics. Somebody will spot them or know someone who suddenly acquired two new pets.

sas ray:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 10, 2007)

I am so sorry and hope you find them soon. You may want to check animal shelters over the next couple of days to see if anyone takes rabbits in to them.


----------



## Spring (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm just seeing this now! Any updates Chelle?

It'll be ok, you'll find them. Keep positive, positive thinking works wonders. You WILL find them. They have to be somewhere. You are doing a great job, and you will find them. They have to be out there somewhere, they are safe, it's probably just someone playing a joke or wanting to sell them at a petstore. Keep checking pet stores and neighbours like you are doing and keep spreading the word. Some one must know, the more people who know the better. You will have them safe at home in no time, they are ok.

Keeping good thoughts hoping you will find them soon. They are ok, they'll be back in your arms in no time.
ray:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeez! I'm so sorry. You're in our thoughts. I hope you find them. 


t.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys, thank you so much, you are all keeping me going when I feel so tired I just want to give up. All the stories are making me feel sure that they must be ok, they have to be.

Still no leads but trying to keep hopefull. It's just the not knowing that's really getting to me.

My partner leaves for work at 6:30 and we get up together at 5am together and hang out for a bit before he leaves, so no he hasn't gone near them. He wouldn't even remember I had two rabbits outdoors or what their names were anyway if I didn't talk about them often, nor ever take them to the vet. I checked them I think around 7am here and it's now 12 noon. I've spoken to him twice since he's gone to work and he's sympathetic but seems sure they will find their way home and isn't too worried.

Thanks Sas for reminding me that people aren't perfect and can't hope to be . I am slowly stopping being mad at myself and being furious at whoever has taken them. I know that someone must have unless those two both learnt how to get out of either side of the hutch and managed to fold the tarp and re-latch everything.

I need to have a sit down and something to drink (water dont worry), regroup my thoughts, and come up with some ideas. There is only one shelter and that is the SPCA, I have called and emailed through some pictures and they told me to call twice a day and check as usually they are too busy to call out.

I'm trying to stay positive. After all, most people think rabbits are cute and don't really want to hurt them on purpose, I figure. If it is kids maybe they will get sick of them and let them go and they will run home, maybe? :?

I wont report back until I have any news, so please no one worry too much if I don't post again for a day or so. This has just made my head spin and also made me realise I spend far too much time on the computer when I should have been outside with them more often, it's like my punishment.

I've left the garage door open enough for them to squeeze under and some pellets and banana in there, in the slight chance they may be hanging around looking for shelter. I am going to do some more walking around soon.

Thank you everyone, I love you guys


----------



## SoRexyItHurts (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh man! I can only imagine what you are going through  I wish you all the luck in the world finding them!
I know this sounds retarded but are their any local community news places you can call and ask them to do a story or something? Maybe post in the local newspaper? 
I can't believe anyone could do such a thing


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good plan.

I'm sure bunnies have a "home" sense like other animals do. I hope they are just laying low since it's daylight. Check for them at dusk and see if they show up... don't rush at them if they do. Try to guide them into the garage or something. 

Praying hard for BunBun and Lucky!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. We're praying for BunBun and Lucky's safe return.*


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Sep 10, 2007)

ray:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 10, 2007)

Talk to the kids where you live. Just tell them you heard some of their friends have 2 new rabbits. See if it gets a raise out of them. They may not want to say anything if they know right away you are looking for your own lost rabbits.

Is there anyone living near you who who has house rabbits? Any vet's near you where you could also leave information? Are there any breeders in your area? Someone may dump them at a breeders.

You would think if kids showed up with 2 rabbits there parents would be asking questions. Mine would have given me the 3rd degree if I came home with something that wasn't mine.

I believe another board member in the UK had her rabbits taken from off her enclosed porch. It's been awhile but I think they were either returned to her or dumped on another rabbit persons door steps.

Prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Sometimes here in the US (in some smaller towns at least)- you can call into the radio if they have a "Swap Shop" type of show and they'll announce you're looking for your bunnies.

Also - put an ad in the paper in lost & found?

I would also check with pet stores and feed stores. 

You might even want to ask around at the local schools...

Finally, if you have something there like "Craigslist.com" or "Hoobly.com" - post on there?

Peg


----------



## f_j (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no, this is just awful. I can't even imagine how scared you must be for them. Everyone here has given great suggestions. I truly hope that they come home to you safe and sound. It is so scary to think that there are people out there that take beloved pets from others. Have you definitely ruled out the possibility that they escaped? You and your buns are in my thoughts, please keep us updated.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2007)

Praying for you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 11, 2007)

It's making me sick...

Michelle does not deserve this pain...

COME HOME LUCKY AND BUNBUNink iris:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 11, 2007)

Some good news and some bad news. I have Lucky back! I can't stay long as I just bought her home to lock her in the bathroom. I got an anonymous call from someone regarding one of the adverts I placed and said they had seen the buns at a local park being played with by a young girl. Off to go hunt for BunBun again, I didn't see any sign of him (that's the bad news). Now that I know where he is though he wont be hard to find I hope, going to rattle pellets in a cup as he knows that sound. I'm going to stay out there all night if I have to.

I'm giddy with joy to see my sweetheart again and confident now that I will get BunBun too. I never ever want to have these guys leave my sight again ever when I have them both back with me.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been refreshing the main RO page every 5 minutes for an update. I am SOOOO happy to hear that Lucky is home, safe and sound.

I hope that Bunbun arrives home soon as well, and that you can get down to the point where you know how/who stole your babies, so that they may be punished!


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Spring (Sep 11, 2007)

OH THANK GOD!!! :shock::shock:

I'm SO happy! I can't wait until I hear that Mr.BunBun has come home! You already have your good Luck charm back, now to find Mr. BumBum .

WOHOO!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll save off my full rejoicing until BunBun is back. But I'm so glad you got Lucky back and in the same day. At least that way they're more likely to be close to home.

Good Luck!


----------



## okiron (Sep 11, 2007)

YAY to Lucky!!!! Hope BunBun is safe


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 11, 2007)

*Thank goodness! What a relief. I hope you find BunBun quickly!*


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! I'm happy you found the one, and I pray you'll find your other bunny luv!

Jessi


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 11, 2007)

OH THANK GOODNESSinkbouce:, read about this earlier today then had to go to the school and couldn't even think straight with worry.:bigtears:

gods poor BunBun, please please find him, Michelle if you want I can come around and help????!!!!

Don't stop till you find him!!
Good Luck!


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2007)

ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 11, 2007)

OH YAY!! HOORAY FOR FINDING LUCKY!

Now there's so much hope that you'll be able to find your BunBun...I can't wait to hear that he's home again...


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great that you have Lucky back,i'm sure you will find BunBun too.

Poor little things,that's such an ordeal for a little bunny

cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh good! I'm so glad you have Lucky!

I wonder if someone just put them out there or if the girls had something to do with it.

I cannot believe what some people actually do! How AWFUL! and MEAN!

When you geta chance to give Lucky a snuggle - give him a hug and a kiss from me!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2007)

woah.... i just caught up with this thread.... you poor thing i cannot imagine how stressed and scared you must be rightnow. Thankbun you have Lucky back, fingers toes arms and legs crossed that you find Bunbun


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm SOOO relieved and happy that Lucky is back home. Prayers continuing for BunBun's safe return.

C'mon, BunBun, come home to your mommy

Jan


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 11, 2007)

Its a cold breezy night here in NZ, Michelle if you're out there, thinking of you and praying you are close to finding BunBun!!!!:tears2::hug:


----------



## okiron (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to be awake in 3 hours so I'm gonna try hitting the hay. Hope you find BunBun before I come home from work at the _very_ latest. I'm hoping BunBun was already found right now and you were just too exhausted and happy to leave a post *prays*


----------



## Leslie102 (Sep 11, 2007)

OH.. I hope you find Bun bun....I was very very happy toread that you have lucky back.....I will say a prayer and keep u and bun bun in my thoughts best of luck:clover::angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh thank god. I will be praying from work. 

My thoughts and heart are with you Chelle.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so happy that Lucky is back, I know I haven't replied but I've been thinking about it all day.

I remember a story, some young children let out a neighbor's rabbit to play with her, and couldn't catch her to put her back in, so they just left her out. I don't know why but kids see bunnies and they think that they're toys or something, and that they can have them....

I hope that BunBun comes back home soon....if I werer over there I'd be there helping you look. Bring his favorite treats and call him, he'll recognize you. He's probably out there thinking, "Where's my food?!"


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Im so happy Lucky is home! If you havent found/caught BunBun yet, try this- take some of somebun's poops with you (I know, gross) but it works. They are attracted to the smell. So put them out and around in the area where you think he is.

Sending lots of prayers your way Michelle.


----------



## Spring (Sep 11, 2007)

Any news on BunBun?

Good thoughts and vibes still being sent your way, hopefully he's safe at home already!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh! So glad and relieved Lucky is home! I hope you find BunBun soon.

Still sending prayers your way honray:.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 11, 2007)

So glad to hear you found Lucky! 

I am still praying for Bunbun's safe return. I am sending all the positive vibes I have. Wish I could do more. Hang in there. 

Laura


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Michelle I am so happy you have found Lucky! I've been thinking of you and your babies all day.Continued thoughts and prayers that Bunbunget home safely too.ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that you found Lucky! And am still sending prayers for Bunbun's safe return as well. If you don't find him right away (tho am sending vibes that you will) post pics of him with a lost notice all around the park. Someone could possibly have picked him up and taken him home.

My prayers are with you...and huge (((HUGS))) for Lucky! 



ray:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

ray:for the safe return of BunBun!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 11, 2007)

Just checking this from work - hoping that BunBun would have been found . I will keep on praying!

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Sep 11, 2007)

So relieved that lucky has been found, I've been worried all day at school. 

Anxiously waiting with fingers crossed for news of BunBun. :big kiss:


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ack, how did I miss this??

I hope BunBun is found all safe quickly!

I can remember as a child my bun Peter escaping. He would live in our bushes and under our porch for a few days. The first few times I thought he'd run away and I would knock on all my neighbors doors and ask if they'd seen him. After he got bored of the yard, I could normally tempt him out of hiding with some carrot.

Having a missing pet has to be one of the hardest things to go through. All those questions running through your mind and all the "what if's".

Good luck. I'll be praying for Bunbun.

--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

I think if we all lived near you, we'd have a search party out. I came home from work and got online to see if BunBun is back. 

Still praying.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think if we all lived near you, we'd have a search party out. I came home from work and got online to see if BunBun is back.
> 
> Still praying.


I would have been there for sure! *Sighs* Wish we all were close to each other


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm SO Glad you found Lucky! I'm praying for BunBun ray:

BTW, when my buns go missing in the house, I shake their box of treats. Maybe that will work?

I'd also do what Haley said (and yes, even though it's gross, it works).


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so happy you found Lucky!!



Lots of good thought for you and BunBuns heading your way. I am sure he will turn up healthy and happy to see you. :rainbow:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, I can't believe this has happened. Don't give up, you found Lucky I'm sure you'll find BunBun.

I have a friend living in Auckland, I don't know if she is anywhere near where you are but I will tell her to keep an eye out for BunBun.

Good luck. I really hope you find BunBun x


----------



## Penna (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great that Lucky's back! My prayer's continue for Bunbun, Lucky and you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

We're here for you. So glad Lucky is safe. Praying for BunBun to be home safe and sound too.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so glad!!

My heart is fluttering hehe!

Prayers for BunBun!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Just checked in...sooo glad you found the aptly named Lucky....we're crossing everything we have to cross that BunBun will soon be safely home....Prayers going out from PA....ray: I can't imagine what you must be going through....keep looking....you'll find your other sweet bunny.....will check back later


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope he comes home soon! I no how horrible it is when they get loose. Ur all in my prayers x


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 11, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and BunBun. Hopefully you find him. I am so sorry this is happening to you.

Sharon


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry you are going through this! And I'm so happy that you found Lucky! I've been stalking this thread since yesterday. How did you find Lucky? Goodluck on BunBun. You'll find him soon.


----------



## monklover (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so relieved you found Lucky. One step closer to finding BunBun. 

Did you talk to the girl who you found Lucky with? Was Lucky her "new pet" or just found at the park? I would ask her if she had seen BunBun. 

Come home BunBun. Lucky and your mommie miss you.ink iris:

Megan


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 11, 2007)

any updates ray:


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG! You poor thing... I can't even imagine what I would do if this happened to my bunny. I'm so glad you managed to get Lucky back, and I'm sure that BunBun will soon follow... So do you think they escaped or do you still think they were stolen? Either way I really hope you get your baby back soon!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 11, 2007)

No news really . I've been out again early this morning and had to come home again as I realised the landlord was coming for a rent inspection today. Not meant to have cats here so had to organise hiding them at someone else place for a few hours. He's been and gone.

Couldn't be worse timing, and it's a loong story, but I had a bunny called Dodge last year who had two litters, combination of me being dumb about rabbits and her first coming to me pregnant, then her own son getting her pregnant again :?, which was about the stupidest thing I let happen. Well yesterday a lady called Christina who I gave one of the wee boys to last year has announced that she can no longer have him as she has gotten a big dog and that she is going to drop him off this afternoon in about two hours. I said when I gave him away that if she can't keep him to bring him back, so she just sprung this on me. I have a responsibility to him and will gladly take him back, this just means I will have tons of buns inside so I'm going to have to be careful about washing and smells etc so none of them get upset. She chose to tell me this about 2 posts down from me saying my buns were missing in a thread on an NZ forum which I thought was pretty heartless :grumpy:. It's the last thing I need right now.

Ok off to the SPCA to get a cat trap, hopefully can use it to trap BunBun if I can't find him. A lady who's house backs onto the park has offered to keep watch for me in exchange for a bag of oranges.

I'm slowly feeling like I'm about to have a panic attack I'm so stressed, but I have to keep calm and cool otherwise I'm going to be useless at finding my sweetheart. He's the one on my avatar by the way.

Please let me find him today .

*edited to add, I did not see anyone with Lucky and the person who called to tell me she had seen a girl with both rabbits, just said that and whereabouts then hung up. Their number was private so it didn't come up on my caller id. I am really suspicious and think it might have been the person that took them. I made that hutch myself and have had it for about four years and not one rabbit has ever 'escaped' or managed to even get close to, I made it escape proof so I can only assume that someone took them. The park is about 2km's away, I don't know what that is in miles but would be a long walk over very busy and main roads overnight for two small rabbits. I think someone took them and let them go there to be 'free'*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

That sounds suspicious, Michelle. If someone was really calling to help they wouldnt have hung up like that. I bet it was whoever took them, or someone who knows the person who took them. I wonder if someone took them and decided she only wanted BunBun. Any way to call the phone company and see if they can find out where that call came from?

Dont give up- if youre putting out a live trap, put some of Luckys poop in there (put lots of bunny poop around and in it.

Im praying so hard for good news.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 11, 2007)

Good idea, Haley...

I'm still praying for you and your BunBun, Michelle...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

oh, man! It's for sure someone let them out and I think stole them to the park as you suspect! Horrible people! OR someone found their kid with them and didn't want the kid in trouble. So....... 

The main thing is getting little BunBun back. How cute is he?! I hope you find him. It could be hard with his coloring.


----------



## monklover (Sep 11, 2007)

That sounds very suspicious. It must be someone around in your area who took BunBun and Lucky. Maybe Haley is right and they didn't "want" Lucky anymore. Or they just let both of them go. Has there ever been anyone near you who didn't like you having rabbits in your yard and always put up a fight about how they should be wild?

Don't give up. Bunbun has to be around. You are doing a good job. I know you will find BunBun. urplepansy:

Megan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd call the phone company as well. Wonder if you could get an address from the number? This is just odd. I sure hope you can get some kind of lead on this soon. Poor BunBun

Good Luck Chelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ray::hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

{{{{{{Michelle}}}}}}}}

I don't know what to say but I just want you to know that we are all feeling your pain, your fears, and your frustrations with you. I really hope BunBun is found. Can police help with anything?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 11, 2007)

This is so horrible . I am praying for BunBun to be found right awayurplepansy:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 11, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Can police help with anything?


Yeah, could they get the lab to come try and get fingerprints maybe?


----------



## myLoki (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry. This is such a horrible experience to go through. You know we are all here for you. I'm so glad you found Lucky and BunBun is in our thoughts.


t.:bigtears:


----------



## Ivory (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll tell you another story- about five months ago someone dumped a dog at the office. Not three minutes after the dog was dumped, the peoplecalled the office, saying they'd heard that a dog had been dumped and that they wanted to adopt it.

Yeah. They came back about five minutes later, before I managed to catch the dog and bring it in.

My point to telling you this is that people do totally inexplicable things. And guilt usually motivates them to somehow "right" the situation, even if they don't have the courage to do it directly or admit who it was.

I've got BunBun in my thoughts.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooo glad that you found Lucky (I knew you would)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sur Bunbun will turn up soon.

Keeping Bunbun in my thoughts,

-TK


----------



## f_j (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so glad you found Lucky...I keep checking this thread, in the hopes that Bunbun has been found too. I have been thinking about this all day, it just isn't fair.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 12, 2007)

I just don't know :?, I have lived here for two years this November with no problems like this, it seems all my bad luck is coming in at once. I will call the police soon, I'm just sitting down to eat for the first time in 20 odd hours and I'm starving. It's also rained 4 times since that night that I counted, and most likely they will only laugh at me but I'll do anything to get him back.

I called the phone company about tracing the call but they can't do that and breech the others person's privacy without a 'good reason' or they are 'repeatedly calling and harassing me'. :grumpy:

I'm so tired and Christina has just dropped off Milo, he's a bit skinny and grubby but very cute and happy. If anyone remembers when Dodge had babies, he's the one that got an eye infection at about 14 days old.












And Milo as a baby ( to the right)











I need to have a rest, I know it's mean to think about myself but I am (and now is as good a time to tell everyone, some of you already know) just over 12 weeks pregnant and as I have endometriosis, was told I had no chance of ever having children, so I have to think about that too. I am deathly tired and need to sleep for 30 minutes before walking all the way down there again.

I have the trap set up with food and his and Lucky's poop around it in the mean time, and asked everyone who was home and lives in the area to please keep an eye out and call me no matter what time of the day or night if they see anything resembling BunBun.

I miss him so much and I'm so scared I wont see him again .

Thank you for everyones support, I feel you all behind me as I walk around and around the roads. :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 12, 2007)

Although this isn't the HAPPIEST moment to say it, you know I've been dying to, sooo...

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!!* I'm so excited for you!

And, yes, GO REST!! 

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find sweet BunBun soon...just let yourself rest, ok?


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 12, 2007)

OH Lord woman! :grumpy:You sit and you eat and you take care of yourself or i will get on the next plane and whack you myself! :grumpy:CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:Man, endometriosis sucks. My doc thinks I might have it. My aunt has it and from what I heard it is no fun at all. But I am so happy for you because apparently it is hard to get preggy when you have that!!! :biggrin2:

But now seriously, send your bf over to me so I can have a good chat with him... He better be out there with you looking! *Gets grumpy*

I so wish I could be there with you and just hug you and help you look. It so sucks I'm sending lots of hugs and love your way!


Oh btw... I would love love to take Milo!!!! LOL


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy LADY!! Have been dying to congrad you on your pregnancy but right now I just can't believe you are walking the 2km to the park and back on your own, going to PM you my number and see if you want to borrow a car too, we have a spare!!

Aghhh!! please look after yourself, I have a good feeling about BunBun, you will find him.... I pray you do.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Ms Binky and Lemonaxis-I say this to you! Thank You for your very kind offers and thoughts and wishes to help:hug:. Lemonaxis, I hope she takes you up on it, she's just so distraught right now.

I know she said her brother is off tomorrow and going to help her look for BunBun.

She is so worried about finding BunBun, I am worried about her health because of this. If nothing else, it's excercise, which she does regularly anyway.

Come on BunBun, come out, come out wherever you are:bunnybutt:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

You poor dear! It is NOT mean to think of yourself. First, you are thinking of your baby also and second you cannot function to find BunBun if you weak and tired! 

Dallas is precious. That snuggly sleeping baby picture has warmed my heart tonight. Just looking at a sleeping bunny (baby or grown) ....... it just gets to me! 

Let the police laugh if they do. They're just ignorant to the world of bunny owners who love and are loved greatly!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2007)

Gosh,i was hoping that you had found him by now..poor BunBun

Just keep positive..although i know that can be a hard thing to do..but i'm sure he will turn up somewhere


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 12, 2007)

poor you! This is just what you don't need when you are pregnant and tired.

My pm box is open if you want to talk........

sarah x


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wishing you all the luck in the world in finding BunBun Michelle, I have been worried about you lately with all this going on - it's just not fair.

(p.s Congratulations!:hug2


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the pregnancy - you MUST take care of yourself!!

I keep hoping when I log on that BunBun has turned up. I can only imagine how distraught you are 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh girl take care of yourself. If you need to talk I should be on tomorrow. Tonight I work.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

I just keep hoping we'll see that BunBun is home and snuggly in your arms.


----------



## polly (Sep 12, 2007)

I feel so bad i am only just seeing this. First of all CONGRATULATIONS thats great news on the pregnancy.

Second you will be no good to anyone unless you take care of yourself first!!

I am so glad you have one back i am sure it will just be a matter of time till you have him back too.

What an awful thing for someone to do to you though sending big :hug:and ray:


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 12, 2007)

i am so glad that you got lucky back. safe and sound of course. i know bun bun will turn up soon.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations on the pregnancy. You rest up, you have to take care of yourself and it's not wrong to think of yourself. You can't be out all of the time looking for Bunbun, enlist the help of friends, family and forum members so you don't take on too much yourself. I know it's a long shot but I sent a piccie to my friend in Auckland and told her to keep an eye out too. 

Prayers from the UK ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 12, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE baby.....and you absolutely have to take care of yourself....I'm the mother of 3 (nearly grown) children, so I know what I'm talking about...er...sometimes....especially this time! There are no 2 ways about it....you have to take care of you and the baby. I know you're worried sick about BunBun, but you'll be even more upset if something happens because you're not taking care of you two, too...if that makes any sense at all. We'll all keep praying that BunBun is on the way back to you....PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE get rest and proper nourishment....I'm sooooo sorry you have to go through this when you've already got so much on your plate. ray:for you, Baby, and BunBun....and:bouquet:for the big news about the little one.


----------



## monklover (Sep 12, 2007)

Any more news Michelle? 

Milo is a cutie! Congratz on your pregnacy!

I keep checking this board... BunBun is in my thoughts. Come home BunBun.
ray:

Megan


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 12, 2007)

Michelle, contiued good thoughts and prayers being sent. We are all with you in spirit. Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 12, 2007)

so sorry your baby is still missing, and i hope you find bun bun soon.



also congratulations on the expecting of your baby.


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 13, 2007)

hoping you will find him soon ink iris:
:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess who's home? 


:dancingorig:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

YES!!!! How did you find BunBun?!?!?!?! I'm so happy!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you find him?? Huh huh?? Did you? DID YOU???

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Guess who's home?
> 
> 
> :dancingorig:


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 13, 2007)

yeehah!!

inkbouce::highfive:inkelepht::great::balloons::sunshine::blueribbon::jumpforjoy:arty:

way to go Michelle:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone else found him and called the house and left a message. I was out all day looking for him and not realising he'd already been found :shock:.

He seems ok, he's his normal self. He's really hungry but no inujuries or marks or sign of anything bad happening to him.

I'm going to spend some time with him and Lucky and hopefully we call all take a nap, I know I sure need one!

I'm so relieved and overjoyed, you guys have no idea. Be prepared to pictures of my babies tomorrow! :biggrin2: I'm going to be taking hundreds!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

:yeahthat: It's just 2 a.m. and I'm too lazy to post all of it myself LOL!


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 13, 2007)

lol thats so cute!!

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :yeahthat: It's just 2 a.m. and I'm too lazy to post all of it myself LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2007)

As much as I've been trying to stay offline and get stuff done here at the house - I've had to check in every hour or two to read this thread. I'm SO happy.

If you don't mind - I'm going to edit the title so folks know!

Peg


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 13, 2007)

WAHOOO that is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 13, 2007)

*w00t! That's wonderful news! Welcome back Bunbun!!! What a relief.*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to say it's just awesome he was ok. If he's been outside this whole time he must have been hiding out someplace.

I just love this great news! I'm glad I woke up and took a peek online!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

:woohoo:grouphugI'm so glad you found them both!


----------



## okiron (Sep 13, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!!! Well congratulations on BunBun, Lucky and your pregnancy!!!! *does happy dance*


----------



## polly (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah thats brilliant i am so relieved for you :happyrabbit:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

This is wonderful news! It's so hard for me to read some things on here. It's great this story has such an incredibly wonderful ending.


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fantastic! I am so glad that you found them both at last! 

I was thinking about you last night when I put my bunnies to bed!

Kick back now and relax

Looking forward tosome bunnypics! And your scan picture arty0002:!



sarah x


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, I am just soooo happy to hear this. Thank God they are both back, safe and sound. Now, you rest up, and give those two precious babies lots of love from all of us

Jan
edited to say I put some happy emoticons in here, but they won't show up :?


----------



## spoh (Sep 13, 2007)

That is wonderful, I am so happy for you! Now you can relax, put your feet up and take care of you andthe baby! Congratulations! 



Joy


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

This makes me SO happy I could cry! (Okay, I did cry!) :cry4::biggrin:

And now I can also say... :shock: You're pregnant???:thud:I didn't know that!! 

arty0002::woohoo:flowerskiss::big kiss::hugsquish:inkbouce: :bunnydance::toastingbuns:bunnyhug::bunny18:bestwishes:



happy sas


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the BEST thing I have read in quite a while! Thank goodness both are safe and sound now...oh, and congratulations on your pregnancy too!! Now you can relax and get some much-needed rest.

Welcome home, Bunbuns and Lucky!!

arty:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 13, 2007)

:happyrabbit::woohoo:big kiss:


----------



## Leslie102 (Sep 13, 2007)

[align=center]:woohooThat's awesome!:woohoo[/align]
[align=center]I'm so happy that they are both home safe![/align]
[align=center]Congratualtions on your pregnancy too![/align]
[align=center]:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Maybe you could put a pad lock on their cage....I dunno?[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 13, 2007)

YAY!

inkelepht:


----------



## pla725 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been following this since the beginning. Glad that both are home safe and sound. Now take care of yourself and your baby.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, I agree with Bassetluv, this is the best news I've heard in a long time. Too much sadness on the forum lately. I've been following this blog since you put it on here . Are they inside now?

Give them both big hugs and kisses from me.

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't tell you how happy I am to see both babies are home and safe!!!! I'm so glad you are a WONDERFUL mom and didn't give up on them. This just shows you how great of a human mom you will be!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh! How wonderful! I'm so happy for you! This has made my day - no, my week!!!

I have been thinking of you and BunBun and praying so much. 

Thank God!

I hope you all have a good rest. 

Laura


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, yay!! This is exactly what I was hoping to hear!! :bunnydance:



You must be so relieved! I hope you are able to catch up on your lost sleep.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2007)

Omg I am crying I am so happy! This has made my day.


----------



## ChompersMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on finding them both! (and on being preggers )!!

inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht: Hooray!


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, Im so happy I could burst! Good news has been few and far between around here. Im just ecstatic your babies are back with you!

Oh, and congrats on the pregnancy, now relax, enjoy your bunnies andtake it easy momma! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 13, 2007)

Omg, Michelle - I am sooo happy for you! Finally some good news!!:hugsquish:


----------



## f_j (Sep 13, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!! I am SO happy that both your babies are safe!! I've been checking this thread often hoping for this news!! I'm so happy for you!!! Oh, and congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh thank God Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooo freakin' relieved!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!inkbouce:inkelepht::highfive::hug2::woohoo:bunny18arty0002:arty:

This is the best news in what seems forever!!! I knew you find him Chelle!!!

Have a great day enjoying your babies!!! You so deserved this to happen, being reunited with both of them. Relax and enjoy life.


----------



## ec (Sep 13, 2007)

Wonderful news!!!!!

I hope you've all had a good day - and a good rest. Congrat on your pregnancy, too! 

:headflick::headflick::headflickthe head-flicks and dancing are Nibbles sending her congrats. )


----------



## monklover (Sep 13, 2007)

YES!!! I knew BunBun would come home! I was so happy as soon as I read this! Gosh I have been thinking of BunBun so much! 
:bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht::yes::bouquet::woohoo:bunny18:wigglearty0002::big wink:

Did you ever find out who stole them? Maybe you should get combination locks to put on the door.... just incase... :idea

Megan


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, this is such fantastic news. Congratulations and welcome home BunBun and Lucy.



:dancingorig::group2:

A padlock might be a good investment.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!inkelepht::woohoo


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!! 

Congrats on every thing!!!!! 

-TK


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am so happy that you got your babies back... You are so lucky... congrats


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

I am so happy and relieved that Bunbun and Lucky are safe in your arms.
Yes it makes my day to hearthe good news.

And about the other bit of news ... 

Congratulations!!! :hugsquish:

Take care of yourself.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank God, I have been prying for your guys since I first saw this thread.I can't imagine going through what you did, I think I would have lost hope, but I'm SO HAPPY that they found their way home.

(HUGS)

Now we need lots of pictures! Also did you report it to the police or anything? I hope whoever did this doesn't do it again - I'm scared they might try a second time to free your guys!

Nadia


----------



## Penna (Sep 13, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!!! 

I'm so happy that both of them are back and are okay!

Now you need to go and rest up.


----------



## f_j (Sep 13, 2007)

Nadia made a good point - is there anything you can do to prevent this from happening again? This is such a happy ending, it would be just horrible for it to happen a second time....


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2007)

WOOOOOO!!!! PREGNANT!!! WOOOO!! How exciting, eh!?!?!

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



I am sooooo happy to see your babies back with you !


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 13, 2007)

That is wonderful!!! 
i am so happy they were both safely brought home
Great job!

Hopefully it never happens again, as this had to be traumatising!

inkbouce::highfive:arty::happyrabbit::thumbup

You have two lucky buns!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 13, 2007)

YIPPEEEEE!!!!!!

MOST AWESOME NEWS I'VE HEARD IN WEEKS!!!!

I can't tell you how relieved I am....I haven't been able to get to a computer all day....classes, etc.....I've been prayingthat BunBun had come home. Take good care of yourself, and infinite nose rubs to both of those sweet bunnies! We're pleased as can be here in PA.:great::hugsquish::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::bunnyhug::woohooarty0002::airborne:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't come back in here and post to thank all of you sooner, I meant to and just felt a bit weirded out by the whole thing. 

I feel so bad and guilty that this even happened to them, I've been tormenting myself about it, thinking I should have done something different, had them inside etec etc...all the "what ifs" and "should haves".

I talked to my good friend Crystal (AngelnSnuffy), who I have to say is like THE best mod :biggrin2:, and she made me realise how dumb I was being. Thanks Crys :hug:

So THANK YOU guys SO MUCH, I honestly could not have gotten through this without you guys at all. I want to thank you all by name but then I wouldn't have any time to go and take some pics of my bun-butts, which I am about to do.

You all have no idea what your support meant to me, I am overwhelmed by the kindness *sniff sniff*. I was crying when I read all your congrats for finding the buns.

:hugsquish:


----------



## sharky1 (Sep 14, 2007)

YEAH


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I talked to my good friend Crystal (AngelnSnuffy), who I have to say is like THE best mod :biggrin2:...



:agree :yes: :yeahthat:



sas


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya know, I had tears well up when I saw you post that BunBun was home! and I'm not even preggers! LOL!

It was such good news among so many sad, sad things lately.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2007)

Great News!!!!!...so glad they are both safe:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:great:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 14, 2007)

OhI just noticed this, that's great news that BunBun has been found too. Congrats on the baby too Michelle, I hope it all goes well. :hug:


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 14, 2007)

Yahooo!!!

 Freakin awesome!!!!

Now go take care of yourself and the baby-to-be, LOL. I am sooo glad to hear you had a happy ending, congrats on bunnies and baby!:yes::yes::yes::big kiss:


----------

